# Bahamas Bound, Help!!



## woosterbooster (Aug 16, 2011)

We live on Florida Gulf coast and have sailed our 35' Ericson for about 6 years. We're planning our first crossing to the Bahamas and a 3+ month stay this coming winter. We are planning on leaving for the Keys sometime during the last couple of weeks of Nov. Would appreciate any and all advice from those of you who have made the trip especially those of you who sail there each year. Which is your preferred route and starting point?? In which month or week have you had the best luck crossing, all weather conditions permitting?? What is the current entry fee and time allowed to stay there?? Thanks for any input.
Chip


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

There are a large number of threads on this topic that the search function will soon find.

Key points WAIT FOR A GOOD WEATHER WINDOW and be prepared to go when one arrives because it won't last long.

If you choose Bimini DON'T ENTER EXCEPT IN GOOD LIGHT. Many boats have gone aground missing the channel.

I like leaving West Palm Beach at night, timing it so as I arrive on the banks at 10am to 11 am and make for Great Sale Cay where I spend a comfortable night [Q flag up ] and check in next day at Green Turtle Cay.

Fees from noonsite.com



> Entry fees must be paid by all visiting yachts and are as follows:
> - $150 for all vessels under 35 feet
> - $300 for vessels over 35 feet
> 
> ...


So shrink your boat a little.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

We had fantastic positive experience entering at Morgan's Bluff on Andros. Leave Key Biscayne (?) just south of Miami at first light on a day with predicted south wind or no wind - NO NORTH COMPONENT to the wind crossing the Gulf Stream!!! On the Banks by dark, so no problems with rough conditions; we passed north of Bimini and anchored in the little harbor off Morgan's next morning around 9 AM. This harbor is untenable in a north wind, but you're not crossing the Stream in north wind, see above. In any other wind condition, this is a wonderfully calm harbor. Clearing in was very easy here, as they don't get a lot of people. And, you can anchor in the harbor for free; we've heard of some places that charge as much as $100 for a slip just to clear Customs. 

After you clear in, you can get a beer and fresh conch salad from the bar


----------



## MacGyverRI (Nov 14, 2007)

Hmm, I was told $300 for the permit, didn't know about the $150 for <35'

This trip is looking better...


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Get the set of "Explorer" charts for the areas you're planning to be in - not only are the charts extremely accurate, but the notes are really a detailed cruising guide - where to eat, phone numbers for services, locations of anchorages, info on customs & immigration - well worth their cost!


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

We usually enter as TQA advises, but more often out of Fort Lauderdale and on to the bank at Indian Rock Cay to Great Sale, then Green Turtle. This crossing is a little further than from Lake Worth Inlet, but much more favorable current from the Gulf Stream. We definitely follow WingNwing's recommendation of using the Explorer Charts. Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## prroots (Nov 13, 2010)

Who can explain exactly if or how often you can return to US and then return to Bahamas on same cruising permit?
Pete


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

The first time in the Bahamas I think the Abacos is the place to go - a little more like cruising in the US than the remote areas of the Bahamas but still the Bahamas. Here's a website to check out if your interested in the Abacos.
Cruising to the Abacos, Bahamas.


----------



## MacGyverRI (Nov 14, 2007)

Are there any free electronic charts of the area? BSB format?


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

Coming from the Gulf coast, cross under 7 mile bridge in the Keys and stay in Marathon for a weather window. No need to go all the way up to Miami. We went from Marathon straight to Bimini in 15 hours using the Gulf Stream. A lot of people go to Rodriguez key and cross from there.


----------



## moskalm (Nov 30, 2010)

No northerly winds. Use that stream and catch some fish!


----------



## prroots (Nov 13, 2010)

I understand that the cost to clear in for a 41 foot boat is $300. Can anyone explain the rule if one were to return to the US and then come back to the Bahamas, say a month later. Must you pay the $300 again or can you use the prior clearance? Is there a link somewhere that explains the policy? Thanks
Pete


----------



## veprjack (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm a complete NOOBIE, and you probably already are planning to do this, but since there are quite a few boats going to the Bahamas from Florida, it might be a good idea to try and go together, at least for part of the journey. Now, being a noob, I'm sure there might be issues with different speed and seamanship capabilities in a "flotilla", but even if you just try to keep in VHF range, it might add to the safety and enjoyment of the passage? 

I'm in the Boston area, so my long-range fantasy is to do the ICW, check out some FL stops, and then head over to the Bahamas! So, I'm already starting to think about this "voyage"!


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

prroots said:


> I understand that the cost to clear in for a 41 foot boat is $300. Can anyone explain the rule if one were to return to the US and then come back to the Bahamas, say a month later. Must you pay the $300 again or can you use the prior clearance? Is there a link somewhere that explains the policy? Thanks
> Pete


Bahamas Marinas and Port of Entry for Yachts and Boats

I'm pretty sure that the fee includes 1 reentry within I think 6 months. You can call them and check.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

veprjack said:


> I'm a complete NOOBIE, and you probably already are planning to do this, but since there are quite a few boats going to the Bahamas from Florida, it might be a good idea to try and go together, at least for part of the journey. Now, being a noob, I'm sure there might be issues with different speed and seamanship capabilities in a "flotilla", but even if you just try to keep in VHF range, it might add to the safety and enjoyment of the passage?
> 
> I'm in the Boston area, so my long-range fantasy is to do the ICW, check out some FL stops, and then head over to the Bahamas! So, I'm already starting to think about this "voyage"!


There are a couple of staging areas in Florida that people use before crossing to the Bahamas. Boats crossing to Abaco generally stage at Lake Worth. Boats crossing to Bimini, Chub Key or Nassau stage in Biscayne Bay south of Miami. There people make arrangements on VHF radio to cross. There are usually people who are quite familair with the crossing and anyone is welcome to tag along. There can be days of discussions waiting for the perfect window. Departure times and further itineraries are discussed. It's all part of the cruising fraternity.


----------



## veprjack (Jun 10, 2011)

ebs001 said:


> There are a couple of staging areas in Florida that people use before crossing to the Bahamas. Boats crossing to Abaco generally stage at Lake Worth. Boats crossing to Bimini, Chub Key or Nassau stage in Biscayne Bay south of Miami. There people make arrangements on VHF radio to cross. There are usually people who are quite familair with the crossing and anyone is welcome to tag along. There can be days of discussions waiting for the perfect window. Departure times and further itineraries are discussed. It's all part of the cruising fraternity.


Exactly what I had hoped for! Thanks!


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Stay at Marathon, enjoy the great atmosphere there while waiting for a wx window. You might not leave Marathon be warned. It is a great place to hang out. From Marathon, ride the gulf stream up to Bimini and enjoy the extra 2-4 knots of speed. Drop a fishing line with a pink squid with a feathers and catch dinner. 
Explorer charts are great and a must for Bimini. I found my newly update Raymarine charts to be better than the Explorer charts once clear of the Bimini area. Go figure, It was a huge surprise last year. Going again next year in for the months of April and May. 
I did the Abacos this year and will do the Exumas next year. Abacos is great especially for first timers. A bit of a sail to get there. Preferred route is up to north to Mermaid Rock to get the Marsh Harbor.


----------



## prroots (Nov 13, 2010)

prroots said:


> I understand that the cost to clear in for a 41 foot boat is $300. Can anyone explain the rule if one were to return to the US and then come back to the Bahamas, say a month later. Must you pay the $300 again or can you use the prior clearance? Is there a link somewhere that explains the policy? Thanks
> Pete


I have not seen any responses. I'm still interested in knowing whether and how one can return to the Bahamas under the same cruising permit. Can anyone explain the rule from the Bahamian standpoint? Thanks
Pete


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

prroots said:


> I have not seen any responses. I'm still interested in knowing whether and how one can return to the Bahamas under the same cruising permit. Can anyone explain the rule from the Bahamian standpoint? Thanks
> Pete


Here's what noonsite.com says.
Cruising Permits
The Cruising Permit, form C39, (transire) is issued on arrival is valid for 12 months. The current fees now permit multiple entries during any 90-day period, which means that a vessel may leave the Bahamas and re-enter as many times as they like within the first 90 days of a Cruising Permit's validity, without payment of any additional fee.


----------



## prroots (Nov 13, 2010)

ebs001 said:


> Here's what noonsite.com says.
> Cruising Permits
> The Cruising Permit, form C39, (transire) is issued on arrival is valid for 12 months. The current fees now permit multiple entries during any 90-day period, which means that a vessel may leave the Bahamas and re-enter as many times as they like within the first 90 days of a Cruising Permit's validity, without payment of any additional fee.


Thanks a lot. Based upon that, free re-entry is only permitted during the first 3 months of the 12 month cruising permit. Too bad it's not longer.
Pete


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2011)

Any recommendations for best site r Gulf Stream?


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

Food and beer are very expensive in the islands, we go to Cosco and pack the boat to the rafters. 

Don't trust any charts in the Bahamas...all entries need to be done in good high light using your eyes. When in doubt we will run the entry in the dinghy using a portable Bass Pro Shop fish finder.

You can cross the banks at night but you have to stay on the GPS lines.

Yes, the Explore charts are good but everyone, in the version I have, has a "do not use for navigation disclaimer!" 

Phil


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

TQA said:


> So shrink your boat a little.


No need - they have a 35' Ericson.
Bahamas Marinas and Port of Entry for Yachts and Boats


> The fee for boaters for boats up to 35 feet is $150.00 and the fee for boats over 35 feet is $300.


Important to me because I have a 35' O'day


----------



## orthomartin (Oct 21, 2006)

*bahamas*

In terms of coming and going I personally would not give it much worry. First you do not have to clear out of Bahama when going back to US, second, US simply asks where you came from upon clearing in. You get no passport stamp or anything coming back into US and when you head back to Bahamas you do not need to clear out of the US So..back in the Bahama would be as if you never left.

In terms of the "crossing", don't over think it. In my opinion it is not even a real "passage", but rather a long day sail. The gulf stream is no big spit except with strong north winds and wave. As for weather window with an E-35 I would not hesitate to leave with a two day wind wave of 25-30kt and 3-4 meter seas if from anything south of east or west (just not on the nose or from the north)

You can trust the new explorer charts. The "not for navigation" is only because the US is infected with the "attorney virus"

After sailing a couple years in the Med., the entire eastern Caribbean, we found going through the Bahamas, especially the far islands, fantastic. So much so we have decided to head back next month and spend 4 months before heading back down the chain to the ABC's. They Bahama islands south are fantastic!


----------



## prroots (Nov 13, 2010)

orthomartin said:


> In terms of coming and going I personally would not give it much worry. First you do not have to clear out of Bahama when going back to US, second, US simply asks where you came from upon clearing in. You get no passport stamp or anything coming back into US and when you head back to Bahamas you do not need to clear out of the US So..back in the Bahama would be as if you never left.


Thanks a lot; very helpful
Pete


----------



## estopa (Aug 17, 2010)

I have a planned trip to the Bahamas next spring for a week. Would appreciate any itineraries we can do in a week in the Bahamas. We are sailing out of Ft Lauderdale heading south then riding the gulf stream up to Bahamas.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

estopa said:


> I have a planned trip to the Bahamas next spring for a week. Would appreciate any itineraries we can do in a week in the Bahamas. We are sailing out of Ft Lauderdale heading south then riding the gulf stream up to Bahamas.


Hmm planning to cross the Gulf Stream between Florida and the Bahamas on a fixed schedule in spring may lead you into a severe beating.

Better to have Plans A, B and C depending on the weather.

Do a search on Bahamas and you will get lots of info. on alternatives.

It would help to know the boat size type and average cruising speed.


----------



## marianclaire (Feb 4, 2010)

Estopa: I think you would be very lucky to get across to the Bahamas and then 4 days later have another WX window to return. If I had a Oday 222 in Ft La La and a week I would go out and down to Biscayne Bay, weather permitting, and bang around the Keys for a few days. I am not that familiar with the 222's draft ? 18 to 48inches, but I bet you could get into some great places on the Bay side. Even if the weather gets bad you can get back using the ICW. Just my .02 $ Dan S/V Marian Claire


----------



## estopa (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh I am sorry I will be on a 35 foot Catamaran my friend keeps in Ft Lauderdale. Oh my I don't think I would want to cross in my O'day :LOL... 

Plan B is to continue going south and do the keys. Just wanted to know what 1 or 2 stops I could squeeze in a week if I were to make it to the bahamas


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

If I had a week I wouldn't go to the Bahamas. If I did go I would head to the northern Abacos. Cross over to Memory Rock waypoint or the one which is just to the north. Then on to Great Sale. From there to Allan-Pensecola, Manjack and Green Turtle and then back. You can head directly from Lauderdale to either of the above waypoints and get a push from the stream. Coming back will be a different story as you will either have to fight the stream or make landfall in the US well north of Fort Lauderdale and then head south along the coast.


----------



## marianclaire (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorry my mistake. This is one of the sights I use while cruising. PassageWeather - Sailing Weather - Marine Weather Forecasts for Sailors and Adventurers It may give you an idea of how fast the windows open and close. Dan S/V Marian Claire


----------



## estopa (Aug 17, 2010)

This may help. My Friend has only gone as far as North Bimini. After google mapping it shows a lot closer than Bahamas. So maybe thats what we will do.

PLAN A - Honeymoon Harbor, Bimini
PLAN B - Key West
PLAN C - ???

I'd really love to hit up the Bahamas, Maybe Grand Bahama, doesn't seem far from Ft Lauderdale.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Be aware that there is an entry fee to go to the Bahamas $150 for boats up to 35ft and $300 for those 35+ft.
Another stop is Boot Key AKA Marathon.
If the weather is favourable the Dry Tortugas 70M west of Key West are a very interesting spot. My Avatar is from the Dry Tortugas's Loggerhead Key.


----------



## marianclaire (Feb 4, 2010)

Well West End is close. But from what I have read and been told it is not much of a place to hang out for a few days. No good place to anchor and $$$$ for slips. I by-passed it both coming and going to the Abacos. 
What are you looking for? Night life, secluded anchorages, open water sailing. 
The middle Keys can offer all of the above. Dan S/V Marian Claire


----------



## estopa (Aug 17, 2010)

Snorkeling, Diving, Sailing - no need for bar stops as there will be 6 of us whom we grew up since the day we walked. We make the party where ever we go. We will bring plenty of booze. 

So how about sail to North Bimini, stay a day, then Day sail to Abacos spend 2 days then make our way back maybe stop 1 day in Freeport area before crossing back to Ft Lauderdale?

Basically we are all flying in Saturday night and have a flight back the following Sunday Night. One full week. March 10 - 18


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

estopa if I were you and your gang I would go to Biscayne Bay just south of Miami to Boca Chita Key. You can get all the sailing you want in Biscayne Bay and spend the evening and night on a sea wall within the security of the harbour on the key. There's swimming BBQ's and a restroom. During the week it's usually not busy but the weekends can get very busy. Also you can be assured of getting back to Lauderdale on time.


----------



## marianclaire (Feb 4, 2010)

Also sail to the south end of Biscayne Bay, anchor off Pumpkin Key, go out Angelfish Creek and you are in John Pennekamp Park = good snorkeling/diving. Dan S/V Marian Claire


----------



## estopa (Aug 17, 2010)

Great Key West points. I made note of them and completed our Key West Plans in case bad weather deters from going to Bahamas. Check it out - 

Fort Lauderdale to the Upper Florida Keys (7 Days, 160 + nautical miles)

Sunday, March 11 - Day 1: Depart Fort Lauderdale to Biscayne Bay via the Intercoastal waterway (ICW) to Elliot Key (part of the National Park system); Explore the Elliott Key Park swimming, snorkeling, just relax or fish Sands Cut on an incoming tide.

Monday, March 12 - Day 2: Spend a gorgeous day sailing south through the Cutter Bank channel to Pumpkin Key, and cross over to the ocean side of the Keys chain through Angelfish Creek. Sail south to Marina del Mar on Key Largo or anchor on the lee side of Rodriguez Key for a splendid dinner and spectacular keys sunset.

Tuesday, March 13 - Day 3: Relax in Key Largo. For peace and tranquility dive or snorkel in the John Pennekamp Coral Reef State Park. The socialite might enjoy a dip at the pools in the Marina, and dining out at a the great Key Largo restaurant.

Wednesday, March 14 - Day 4: Sail the Hawk Channel to Snake Creek, and cross back over to Florida Bay on the inside of the Keys chain. Follow the ICW to Cowpens Bay where you can either anchor or tie up at Islamorada Municipal Marina. There is a great new swimming pool at this marina and the flats fishing is superb on Florida Bay. 

Thursday, March 15 - Day 5: Sail down on the inside keys and anchor in Long Key Bight or proceed further South to Duck Key where you can pull into Hawks Key resort and Marina. Here you are a hop-skip and a jump away from Marathon, in the Middle Keys for fine dining and night life.

Friday, March 16 - Day 6: Take the scenic route back on the inside. You should be able to reach Pumpkin Key or even Elliott Key in one sensational day of relaxed sailing among the beautiful Florida keys. 

Saturday, March 17- St Paddy’s Day 7: A leisurely stride back across Biscayne Bay, check out Stiltsville where rich Miami residents still play on long weekends, and ogle Nixon's Key Biscayne residence, spend the St Paddy’s night at No Name Harbor.

Sunday, March 18 - Day 8: Roll back into Ft Lauderdale, well rested for our flights Sunday Night!


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

estopa, what is your air draft? Be aware that the Jean Tuttle fixed bridge on the ICW at North Miami has a nominal clearance of 56 feet.
I personally prefer Boca Chita to Elliott Key especially if there is any kind of weather. St Pat's weekend there is a zoo though and you will be hard pressed to get a spot on the wall. No Name will also be very busy that Saturday.
Well rested is the last thing you'll be. You have a very ambitious itinerary.


----------



## estopa (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. The boat is a Victory 35' cat with 3' draft and 48.5' mast height. 

Time to work on the bahamas itinerary.


----------



## estopa (Aug 17, 2010)

Here's my Bahamas Itinerary for now:

Fort Lauderdale to Bimini (8 Days, 160 + nautical miles)

Saturday, March 10 - First night - Depart Fort Lauderdale to Biscayne Bay via the Intercoastal waterway (ICW) to Elliot Key (part of the National Park system); Anchor out the rest of the night.

Sunday, March 11 - Day 1: Leaving from Biscayne Bay at first light to sail to Bimini. You need to allow between eight and twelve hours to make the fifty-mile crossing to BIMINI. Head to Bimini Blue Water Resort in Alice Town. The dockmaster at your marina will give you all the Customs and Immigrations paperwork to fill out. Explore Alice Town, Rest, walk over to the beach, and have some cracked conch for dinner at one of the local establishments.

Monday, March 12 - Day 2: Spend a gorgeous day sailing to the north end of North Bimini. Anchor off the beach and carry a picnic lunch to a wonderful swimming beach. In the afternoon sail out to Bimini Road for a nice snorkel or shallow dive. Go back in near the beach and anchor out for the night.

Tuesday, March 13 - Day 3: Sail south to the wreck of the Sapona. Snorkel around this old 1940's concrete hull sunken freighter. Pick up anchor and head south, sail to Gun Cay and anchor on the east or west side depending on conditions.

Wednesday, March 14 - Day 4: Dinghy into Gun Cay and explore this uninhabited island. Check out the lighthouse and the nice beaches. There is also good conching around the east side of the island. Sail on down to the south end of North Cat Cay where there is a protected bay and a beautiful beach. Spend the night.

Thursday, March 15 - Day 5: Sail out to Tuna Alley, hook up with a mooring ball, and enjoy a world-class dive site. This is a 50' to 80' dive with coral caverns and giant crevasses. You will see lots of reef fish and an occasional turtle, shark and other wildlife. In the afternoon sail to the east side of North Cat Cay and spend your last night at Cat Cay Marina. There is fine dining there at the marina as well as a more casual dining room.

Friday, March 16 - Day 6: Sail down to South Cat Cay. Anchor off the west side and do some snorkeling. <Weather Window Check for sail back>. If we don't have to leave for Ft Lauderdale sail down to Dollar Harbor at South Cat Cay. Sail boat out to WEDGE ROCKS for another afternoon of snorkeling. You can either stay at Dollar Harbor tonight or run back to the Gun Cay anchorage. Either location puts you in a good position for your departure tomorrow.

Saturday, March 17- St Paddy's Day 7: Head back to Ft. Lauderdale so you arrive before dark. Go out to dinner in the Ft. Lauderdale area. <Weather Window Check for sail back>

Sunday, March 18 - Day 8: Back in Ft Lauderdale, well rested for our flights Sunday Night!


----------



## canucksailorguy (Mar 2, 2006)

Good luck Estopa - but your type A thinking has me tired already. If that schedule holds (it's a boat, remember?), I'd buy a lottery ticket. Just one front and your schedule is history.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

I would NOT leave Miami to arrive inBimini in the afternoon. An afternoon arrival means that the sun will be behind you, making the water take on a silver/mercury surface...effectively making it extremely tough to see the bottom. And in the Bahamas, you just dont trust the plotter and charts.

My advice to you would be to leave Fort Lauderdale at 8 pm (stage yourself in Lake Sylvia if you have to) and do the crossing at night. What you would do is leave Port Everglades and stay in ~50 ft of water and head south as far as possible. If you get a favorable wind, then cross as far north as Bal Harbour inlet. Otherwise, keep southing and cross over at around 11 pm - midnight. 

Then use that engine to get across the gulfstream as quick as possible (most people motorsail) so that you arrive at the Bahamas banks at first light. Then, on to Bimini with the sun above you/in front of you so that you have full visibility of all the water and all the shallows. Thats what we do for every trip.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

canucksailorguy said:


> Just one front and your schedule is history.


+1 for *TRUTH*

This time of year, the fronts (northers) come about every 4 days. You *WILL* get a front and what you thought was a nice protected anchorage will become a lee shore because the fronts are preceeded by Westerlies.

For example, we *JUST* took a trip to Islamorada on our boat over Thanksgiving. On an 8 day trip, we were hit by 2 fronts. The first rolled through Friday night/Saturday morning (our departure days)...the last one came through on Wednesday night of the next week.

Just have backup anchorages for all wind directions or dont be afraid to take on a Marina. Bimini Sands was cheap with nice floating docks and you could clear customs there if you want to.


----------



## canucksailorguy (Mar 2, 2006)

Some posts are making a Bahamas crossing sound difficult. It isn't, provided you obey the 'no letter 'n' in the forecast winds' rule, leave so that you arrive in Bimini (if that's your destination) before noon, and use good boating judgement in all things. 
I wouldn't go as far north as Fort La La- leave from Hurricane Hole, or even further south if you can to minimize the Gulf Stream's effect.
That front that night owl has predicted? It will bring NW winds behind it, making a return crossing an unpleasant challenge. With just a week and a flight to catch, I'd go Biscayne Bay as well. There's good snorkeling behind Boca Chita, although there's a strong current to be aware of, and Pennenkamp Reef in Hawk's Channel. You don't want the stress of worrying about your return to spoil your fun.


----------



## estopa (Aug 17, 2010)

Great Responses....Basically we want to have a few plans laid out so depending on weather we do some alternating. 

Plan A is to still make it out to bahamas, if weather doesn't co-operate we will divert down to the Keys, Plan B posted earlier.


----------



## estopa (Aug 17, 2010)

Tell me about the Andros Bahama island just southeast of Bimini. Any worth in sailing down that way?

If you were to head out to Abacos or Exumas where would you stop over?


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

estopa, you have not cruised much but a word of advice you need to slow down. Daylight hours are short in the Bahamas and Florida. Your first day in Alicetown for example you expect to arrive in time to make it to customs. Probably not going to happen. Customs will be closed by the time you get there. Then you plan do dart all over Bimini like your driving a car at 60 miles an hour not a boat at six knots. Cut your expectaions in half and you'll enjoy yourself twice as much.
In March you can expect that the Trades will have started to move north and you will get a lot of east winds making the to the Bahamas long and bumpy. The return trip however should be easier, a lot easier.
Personnaly I think a trip to the Bahamas for a week is too ambitious and I think others on this thread agree. The biggest danger facing cruisers is a deadline.


----------



## estopa (Aug 17, 2010)

Yep thanks for all the advice. Definitely taken. We will basically have 2 plans one to Bimini if the weather holds then another to the Keys if it doesn't. Else we will all just get drunk at the docks and cruise the ICW. We also have a place to crash at Key Largo if needed.

Up here in CT our sailing window is only 6months so we are lucky to have a few nice weekends to rendezvous with other boaters and that's it. Mostly day sails.


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

Estopa, both of your itineraries sound an awful lot like advertising copy. I think you're missing out on a big piece of the fun of cruising by letting websites plan your trips for you.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

estopa said:


> Here's my Bahamas Itinerary for now:
> 
> Fort Lauderdale to Bimini (8 Days, 160 + nautical miles)
> 
> ...


Estopa,

You really need to rethink this. You might be stuck in Miami for two weeks waiting for a window to cross. March can still be bad as far as fronts go. It is silly to plan such an itinerary.


----------



## canucksailorguy (Mar 2, 2006)

Estopa - most of us have done numerous trips to the Bahamas - you're getting some good advice here - as for the possibility of a front getting in the way of your Bahamas trip - it's 100%. You either won't get there, or won't get back for your flights. Do the Keys and enjoy yourselves.
Seriously - leave the Bahamas for when you have more time.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

I just returned from my third trip to bimini from ft Lauderdale. I can tell you that I have always had a plane to catch at the end. I have never made a crossing without a north wind except the return trip a couple of weeks ago where we had to motor all the way back. It can get down right uncomfortable, but if you watch the weather carefully you can easily do this trip on a schedule.

Looking at your plan there are a few things I would do differently. I would not spend the first night in Biscayne. Just time your departure so you arrive in bimini at about 10am. Don't forget to figure in travel time to the PE entrance. It takes me about an hour to go from the middle river near sunrise blvd to open water. We bareboat a 44 foot cat when we go, and slipping the dock lines at midnight works well for us. 

I would also think twice about anchoring overnight in honeymoon harbour. It's an awesome place to visit for the day, but tucking in close at north cat has better protection.

I'm guessing that you're using fun in the sun. If so, just pm me. I'll give you the skinny.


----------



## marianclaire (Feb 4, 2010)

I believe Estopa and friends plan to use a 35' cat and as best we can tell only one has experience offshore. I think " down right uncomfortable" for a experienced sailor on a 44' cat could be down right dangerous for a smaller boat with inexperienced crew. Watching the weather is great but if you have to go to meet a schedule then why bother. N S E W 5 to 25 who cares you are stuck going and I think that is the situation we are suggesting they avoid. Dan S/V Marian Claire


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

marianclaire said:


> I believe Estopa and friends plan to use a 35' cat and as best we can tell only one has experience offshore. I think " down right uncomfortable" for a experienced sailor on a 44' cat could be down right dangerous for a smaller boat with inexperienced crew. Watching the weather is great but if you have to go to meet a schedule then why bother. N S E W 5 to 25 who cares you are stuck going and I think that is the situation we are suggesting they avoid. Dan S/V Marian Claire


Yeah, I noticed that he's on a 35 after I posted. A little small for fighting a north breeze. I would still look at going to Bimini, but have a strong plan for doing the keys if the weather is less than ideal. I can't seem to bring up the same wind speed and direction polars that I used when planning the last trip, but if I remember right, the wind should be coming more out of the east in March.

I mentioned keeping a close eye on the weather because you need to keep your trip flexible if the weather changes. On our last trip, the wind was NE at 18kn with 5-7 foot seas. Perfect. The forecast was dead on, until sunrise. After sunrise the wind built to the mid 20's and gusting to 30. The seas also came up to about 12 foot. Nothing we couldn't handle, but uncomfortable.

Our return trip was moved up a half day due to incoming weather. The forecast for Thursday was very light wind out of the SE. Friday was supposed to be our return day but the forecast said NE at 25-30 with 12-15 foot seas. Hourly graphs showed the wind coming around 3am and the waves following at 6. We timed our return to get us in the slip at 1 am. Piece of cake.


----------



## ftldiver (Sep 9, 2002)

you can sail from FLL to bimini? or you motor most of the way? -against the stream...
(miami is about same latitude, ft laud is pretty north... so FLL is good for west end/abaco, not so good for Bimini)


I would advise leaving from miami. either anchor near key biscayne, (hurricane /noname harbor) or head down to anglefish creek. (not much for ocean cuts south of stiltsville).

and consider the west coast of FLA as plan C. beautiful, & unspoiled area. but the water is not a clear as the keys or islands. With a cat you can get into some nice areas... and the 10k islands offer plenty of hide outs for the weather. (and some great fishing!)


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

ftldiver said:


> you can sail from FLL to bimini? or you motor most of the way? -against the stream...
> (miami is about same latitude, ft laud is pretty north... so FLL is good for west end/abaco, not so good for Bimini)


Depends on what you're driving. If you're in a very slow boat or don't have wind, then you should go south. The cat I was on the 3 times I've gone will do 8-9 knots easy if you have a breeze. You can make bimini in 7-8 hours even going against the current.


----------



## ftldiver (Sep 9, 2002)

Ok, fair enough... a Catamarans is a different animal that a monohull. 


for monohull's doing less than 7knts, I'd advise going to miami or further south.


----------

